# Kidani in a little over 2 weeks!  Can't Wait!



## ScubaKat (Mar 1, 2012)

We are leaving for Kidani in a little over 2 weeks!!  We have a 1BR Savannah view..  I can't wait! :whoopie:   DD will be turning 3 the week after the trip so we planned it for her birthday..   Her 3rd time going to Disney and she loves it.. We were at Jambo on our last trip and she loved the activities the resorts had too.. does Kidani has as many activities?

DH says I just use her as an excuse to get my Disney fix..  :ignore:


----------



## elaine (Mar 1, 2012)

Kidani does not have quite as many activities, but they do the animal enrichment--they alternate with Jambo. However, Kidani has a great Community Hall staffed from 8-8. You must stay with your child, but they have lots of free activities--sun catchers, coloring, etc. and many activities/crafts that cost under $5. They also have a Wii with every Disney title--some should be easy enough for a 3 year old. have fun. Elaine


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 1, 2012)

The pool has interactive play areas for the children.    

Happy Birthday to your daughter and have a wonderful trip!

No matter how often we go, I am always in need of another Disney fix!


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 1, 2012)

ScubaKat said:


> DH says I just use her as an excuse to get my Disney fix..  :ignore:


There's an easy way to tell if he's right.  Would you go to Disney without her?

We had Disneyland Annual Passes a few years ago, and I had a few trips where I had long layovers at LAX.  I rented a car and went to DL.  It was a blast!


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks!!  With the craziness this week at work I am really looking forward to this vacation.  Thanks for the tip on the Community Hall and the pool.. I am sure there will be plenty to keep her occupied..  

We did do Disney a couple of times before dd.. just now we have an excuse to go more often..  I just love how amazed and excited everything is through her eyes!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 5, 2012)

Have a great time.  We loved our stay at Kidani.  Come back and tell us all about it.


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 6, 2012)

So we usually drive down to Orlando from NC since it is a lot easier to pack everything we need in the car.. we stop in Savanna, GA for a night down and another night driving back up..  Didn't realize that the week we will be driving down is Savanna's largest music festival!     All hotels so far along 95 are all booked solid!    Had to use 35k Marriott points and book a room at Barony Beach Club ..  it adds about 30 minutes each way to go onto HHI.. at least we will be at a nice resort..  any suggestions for other cities I should be checking along 95 instead?


----------



## chriskre (Mar 7, 2012)

And what is wrong with Big Kids loving Disney.  :annoyed: 
You're never too old for Disney.  I should know.  I'm here now.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree about never being to old for Disney, now if I could just get my family to agree to a three week trip.....


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi ScubaKat!

Kidani is awesome. As for activities comparison vs. Jambo, don't forget that the Animal Kingdom Lodge has internal transportation. There is a van that runs every 10 minutes between Jambo and Kidani. This way, if you want to go to a restaurant or activity at Jambo (or vice versa for those staying at Jambo), just hop on the van! There are virtually always cast members out at the portico/entrance that can show you the internal van. 

Have fun!!


----------



## MichaelColey (Mar 8, 2012)

itradehilton said:


> I agree about never being to old for Disney, now if I could just get my family to agree to a three week trip.....


We did a four week Disney trip last year (plus a three week and some one and two week ones).  Four weeks was just a little too much.  Three was perfect.


----------



## itradehilton (Mar 8, 2012)

So far I have only gotten the family to go for 2 weeks, all the boys get restless after that. I on the other hand could vacation longer.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Mar 17, 2012)

ScubaKat said:


> We are leaving for Kidani in a little over 2 weeks!! D :ignore:



What is "Kidani"? Sounds like a place that is all about kids. Like Disney needs anymore of that.


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 17, 2012)

Kidani Village is the DVC (Timeshare Side) of Disney's Animal Kingdom lodge.

Kidani is a Swahili word that means necklace referring to the shape of the building.  The origional Animal Kingdom Lodge was opened in 2001 and the DVC expansion was opened around 2009, behind it or next to it.


----------



## ScubaKat (Mar 23, 2012)

Having an awesome time at Disney!!   We are in 1BR lobby level.. love how close we are to the animals.. a little sad we are leaving here in a couple of days..  

Here are some pictures..  

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7238/6860651184_f8b2812596_o.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/7006767325_33163955b8_b.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7229/6862292466_ac85110748_b.jpg

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7224/6860654714_47b9bc0835_b.jpg


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pictures!  Thank you for sharing.  Hope you had a great time and safe travels!


----------



## Jay_G (Mar 25, 2012)

ScubaKat said:


> Having an awesome time at Disney!!   We are in 1BR lobby level.. love how close we are to the animals.. a little sad we are leaving here in a couple of days..
> 
> Here are some pictures..



I'm so excited about staying at Kidani for the first time in 174 days.


----------



## Serina (Apr 15, 2012)

We will be staying at Kidani for the first time this summer. We have a 2 bedroom Savanna View and would like to put in a request for a room that would have the closest view of the animals. Any suggestions for our request? 

ScubaKat: Love your pictures! What floor were you on - 2nd?


----------



## stanleyu (Apr 15, 2012)

OK, that does it. I always want to stay at either BW or BC, but next time I'm going to book one week there and one week at Animal Kingdom!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2012)

Serina said:


> We will be staying at Kidani for the first time this summer. We have a 2 bedroom Savanna View and would like to put in a request for a room that would have the closest view of the animals. Any suggestions for our request?


Whether you're high or low, you have a good but different view.  If you're higher, you have a wider view and can see animals in a lot more areas.  If you're lower, you have a "closer" view but might not be able to see as much.

We had a higher floor during our stay there.  I had wanted a lower floor, but we were very happy with it.

Probably most important, though, is the savanna that you have a view of.  One of the savannas has a different selection of animals in it, rather than the zebra, giraffes and others that you might expect.

Depending on whether you're driving or using the buses, you might want to stay away from the lobby or closer to the lobby.  Look at a map of the parking areas (I can't remember if they extend the full length of the building).

In any case, you'll love your time there.


----------

